# Black Lightnings



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2012)

Here are two of my road bikes. Both are 1987 Cannondale Black Lightnings. This was the first year for the BL. One is a 54cm (SN 007!) and a 56cm. Both are ridden regulalry. V/r Shawn


----------

